# any one else had heartburn during ovulation?



## mika

i have had VERY VERY bad heart burn for the past 4 days, i got my +opk yesturday and just wanted to ask if any one else has suffered heartburn due to ovulation?


----------



## maratobe

i do! i get it around O time, thought i was going mad when is started getting it all the time around O but i think some ladies just get it


----------



## KittyKatBabe

I never used too get heartburn at all, but now I do tend to get it at odd times around ov.


----------

